# Future Truck Purchase Dilemma



## k2muskie

Been seriously thinking over a year on making my final new vehicle purchase. I want to purchase another truck...looking at 3/4 tons really like what we've seen and heard about the Chevys especially the Allison trannys...I was also toying with getting a fifth wheel but will stick to the pull trailer. Plan on upgrading to a larger pull trailer say 28-30 feet (currently have a 24'). This future truck purchase will pull the trailer when we go camping and pull the boat when not camping...I'm not going to pull both at the same time.

So here's my dilemma maybe some of you can provide advice based on experience with diesel vs gas or gas vs diesel...should one look at getting a diesel or gas...based on research along with people intel a diesel adds another 10k to the price...but for what I'll be pulling would it really be worth getting a diesel...I'm torn and need some advice... :? :| -Ov-

Thanks in advance for any and all advice,
K2


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Don't forget diesel fuel is .50 cents more a gallon. But that's a big ass trailer, so if your pulling it a lot, a diesel may be the way to go. I wouldn't pull a trailer that big with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

the edited part said big arse trailer.


----------



## k2muskie

I edited I meant a 3/4 ton...dang-it...I know the 1/2 would be a no-go...have one already...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The new 3/4 tons have tons of power. Also remember diesels last for ever, so if you plan on keeping it a long time that may be the way to go. I have a powerstroke and it's been great, I've had it for almost 8 years and the only problem it has had besides the routine maintenance is the water pump went out.. I had a leaf spring break, but I have a 6 inch lift and did the baja 4000 with it.


----------



## .45

No sense asking me about trucks...  

But if you're 24' trailer might be up for sale, I might be interested.


----------



## orvis1

K2 I really wouldn't write off that idea of not getting a 5th wheel. If you do it pulls better is much easier to hook up and much safer if you ever will pull doubles. Honestly you could stay at pineview for a whole weekend in comfort and have your boat. The muskies won't be glad to hear it but you will like it. Pulling doubles is relatively simple and with the right truck no issues. I would say get the diesel because of the longevity and re-sale value but the fuel is more expensive. Good luck on your purchase if I can help you with any information on 5th wheels or pulling doubles let me know.


----------



## Critter

I wouldn't consider any truck besides a diesel if you are planning on using it to tow a trailer. Which ever manufacture you chose all make good trucks but they are going through some EPA emission regulation growing pains. I personally like the Fords, others like Chevy's and other like the Dodges, but they all some some problems. As for a 3/4 or 1 ton I would go with the 1 ton with single rear wheels just for the added weight capacity and if you are really thinking about a 5th wheel then I would consider the 1 ton dulley just for stability. As for the price of diesel being more than gas, a diesel will get better mileage both loaded and unloaded so that is a wash. However a diesel engine will add up to $10,000 to the purchase price of a truck but you will get that back if you decide to sell it plus I like the extra power that a diesel provides while towing and loaded.


----------



## Bhilly81

at work we are using a newer 2009 3/4 ton chevy and it is a gas engine it does have some decent power to pull the flatbed with 2000 gallons of water plus 2 pallets of cement bags but in a 12 hour period it almost burns an entire tank of gas every night and thats mostly idleing we only drive it about ten miles a night 

so my suggestions are to really look into the fuel economy really hard as that truck has decent power for a gas engine but the fuel economy sucks big time im just glad that im not paying for that gas each night


----------



## bwhntr

I LOVE my Chevy gas motor...but, it is also the 8.1 with the Allison. Unfortunately GM isn't offering that motor in a pickup anymore.  I would highly recommend the Duramax for what you want to do. I also agree entirely with orvis1. The fifth wheel is much nicer to pull especially if you ever want to pull doubles. Good luck!


----------



## wyogoob

I'd get a gas truck. Cheaper up-front price, cheaper maintenance, cheaper fuel.

Fuel prices between diesel and gasoline will continue to rise but I think the gap between the two will get narrower as we consumers pay for the low-sulfur additions Big Oil's refineries.

5th wheel is the only way to go.


----------



## Chaser

If you're even considering a bigger 5th wheel and/or pulling doubles, you won't want anything less than a diesel engine in a 3/4 ton, and IMO, that's the very low end for what you want to pull. It will cost you in one way or another, but in the end, you'll be happy with the peace of mind that comes from knowing your more than capable of towing what you need to, and safely.


----------



## k2muskie

Thanks for the input fellas...when the big day comes it will be a diesel...now as far as the 5th wheel we'll have to do some serious think'n bout that...reason being is backing it up at the house don't think I'd clear the eve of the house without a totally and I mean totally straight shot back on the RV pad. I'm sure I could do it and whatever purchase we make trailer wise I'll post up the 24' For Sale here but don't see us selling that for hmmmm don't know when especially if we get the new truck...what the heck may just totally stimulate the economy and get both very soon. It's only $$$,$$$ can't take it with me and why the heck leave it for the kids to blow...


----------



## mike4cobra

Im not gonna suggest you go one way or another, but I will tell you my experience. I have a 2005 gmc 2500hd with the 6.0 gasser and 4.10 gears. I pull a 24 ft fithwheel with my 18ft procraft(glass) behind it. This last trip to starvation I got 8.9 mpg out of it pulling doubles. I usually get about 12-14mph through town and about 18mph on the freeway, 12 pulling the boat on the freeway. And those are real numbers, not what I got once with a tail wind going down hill. I get over daniels at 52mph and the sisters at 61. I have been pulling doubles with it since it had 30,000 on it and I just flipped 100,000. Still runs like the day I bought it. I have had quite a few people ask if I am running the 8.1 after seeing my load and how it pulled. They are shocked when I tell em its the small block. Does the diesel pull better? Thats not even a question. It will pull a house off the foundation. But, my 6.0 pulls more weight regularly than most peoples diesels. My total weight (truck, trailer, boat) is 18,900 pounds on the truck scale. So minus the truck (5500) I pull 13,400lbs with it. I got so many different numbers on rated trailer wieght that I email gm directly and was told I was still 2,000lbs under the max. It makes me chuckles when I hear guys that think you need a diesel to pull anything bigger than a 14ft aluminum boat. I think its a utah thing. I know the new 6.0 liter gm's have quite a bit more power than mine and come standard with a 6 speed tranny instead of my 4. Alot cheaper, quieter, starts in the cold, takes the same gas as your boat, and easier mantainence. Another thing to consider is the cost of repair after its out of warranty. I can replace my whole engine for the cost of diesel injectors.


----------



## bwhntr

Mike4cobra...you share my exact feelings. I have the 8.1 with the Allison and I pray to the GM gods everyday they start to offer that engine in a pick up again. I pull a 26' fifthwheel and many times pull doubles. I pull 65/70 over daniels and never kick the cruise off for the sisters. I pull side by side with most of my diesel buddies and get about the same gas mileage you are posting. True mileage, not computer factored but calculated at the pump. My truck has been virtually maintenance free and even if I do have to buy a part they are a fraction the cost of a diesel part. I did dual the exhaust, cold air intake, and a Hypertech programmer.


----------



## winghunter19

If your pulling heavy loads diesel is the only way to go. There is no way that a gas truck can keep up with a diesel when it come to pulling and fuel mileage while pulling heavy loads. I myself have an 08 Duramax and love it, my dad has an 08 6.0 and likes it also but doesn't even compete with my Duramax when pulling. I pull a 9000 pound trailer up parleys and over Daniels summit 75 MPH with eas. My duramax gets better fuel mileage that his 6.0 also, I get anywhere from 14-18 MPG without pulling depending on how I drive and he gets 10-11 MPG at the most. Pulling heavy loads I get around 12 MPG but he is about 8 MPG. Don't get me wrong I still love the GM gas engine.


----------



## k2muskie

Well guys we greatly appreciate all the information you took the time to provide THANK YOU. 

Boy we toyed, market research and did some soul searching believe it or not. We've made a command decision based on reality of needs vs wants and currently no real bills...the vehicles we have now are doing what is needed in towing trailer and/or boat, vehicles are in great shape low mileage, regular preventive maintenance and taking us where we desire to go and what we desire to do. So we're going to concentrate on paying off our house and continue to be CHEAP (Cash Happy Economically Aware People). Eventually maybe, we'll upgrade but at our age the needs far out way the wants with the key word reality and our house is the reality.

Again a deep and sincere THANK YOU to all who took the time to post recommendations. Now 5-10 years ago it would've been a done deal...   

Sincerely,
K2


----------



## k2muskie

*UPDATE Future Truck Purchase Dilemma COMPLETE*

Made the command decision to work on the ultimate goal of retirement and having no huge ticket item payments in 3-5 years. Looked and test drove and looked, looked, looked (on internet)...not one dealership in the state of Utah had the vehicle we wanted Bright While Ram 2500 V8 5.7 L Hemi 4X4 with 3.73 rear axle Laramie Longhorn Special Edition. One local dealership even tried getting us to down size into a different vehicle truck...nice truck but wasn't what we wanted so we walked away.

Then last Sunday scouring the internet came across Dave Smith Motors in Kellogg, ID and lets put it this way they had our vehicle and everything else one can imagine up there.

Hmmm...buying a vehicle via the internet...read testimonals talked with folks at work and besides the Dave Smith Testimonal page even folks at work including our neighbor has heard of folks including family members who've purchased from this dealership and were very pleased and these folks told me the folks they know have gone back to this dealership to purchase other vehicles.

I inquired via an e-mail to Dave Smith Motors last Sunday and first thing Monday 'they' called me and yep they had our vehicle including the one I just found earlier Monday morning. Made the internet deal and various e-mails and phone calls to our Sales Consulant Trevor.

Flew up to Spokane, WA Friday and the Dave Smith Motors Shuttle met us and drove us to the dealership where Trevor met us as soon as we walked in the door. Took us for a test drive had us drive it...explained all the trucks features, electronics even programmed my iphone to the blue tooth and set our GPS Nav to home. Very overwhelming all the whiz bang electronics. We'll have them figured out.

Yes dreams do come true...After completing the paperwork on the road we were back to Utah. Arrived home SAFELY and uneventful at 0130 AM Saturday Morning.

Yep if one can and looking for a vehicle I'D STRONGLY RECOMMEND Dave Smith Motors in Kellogg, ID...we have our vehicle WITH NO REGRETS. Now just have to figure out all the electronics and working on that part.

Bright White Ram 2500 Hemi 5.7L V8 Laramine Longhorn Special Edition Crew Cab 6-Speed Automatic 66RFE Transmission. 3.73 Rear Axle towing capactiy 10,300. Limited-Slip Differential Rear Axle. 34 Gallon Fuel Tank and a gazillion other things heres just a few... Uconnect(R) 730N Sat/CD/DVD/MP3/HDD/Nav, Back up camera, GPS Nav system SiriusXM everything, Blue tooth.

Alls we can say is purchasing this truck was the easiest vehicle purchase we've ever made...no hassling and an overall awesome experience and overall purchase and we've never had that when we've purchased any other vehicle...on a scale of 1-10 Dave Smith Motors in Kellogg, ID is a 10++++++++++++++++++++

Went to Sam T. Evans yesterday and ordered a truck cap for it...will be 2-3 weeks for that to come in and will take pics once thats installed.

Here's pictures:
[attachment=10:33kobixa]Front.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=9:33kobixa]Passenger.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=8:33kobixa]Drivers Side.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=3:33kobixa]Open Drivers Side.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=7:33kobixa]Bed Liner.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=6:33kobixa]Under Hood.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=5:33kobixa]Front Inside.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=4:33kobixa]Inside of Front.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=2:33kobixa]Rear Inside.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=1:33kobixa]Rear Inside Storage.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

[attachment=0:33kobixa]Under Rear Seat Storage.jpg[/attachment:33kobixa]

Needless to say we are very pleased with this purchase and if we ever want another vehicle we will be going back to Dave Smith Motors for the purchase. Their prices can't be beat and if you want it I'll gurantee they have it on one of their many lots in Kellogg...totally amazing is all's we can really say...amazing...


----------



## UtahJax

Very nice truck!!! Congrats and I hope you get many miles and memories with it


----------



## Huge29

I read your first paragraph and almost started a post telling you to look at Dave Smith in Kellogg. I have heard of dozens of people doing so and everyone has had a an A+ experience at a lower cost than anyone around here. I think they are the number one volume dealer in Dodge in the nation and in the top few for chev as well. That is a looker!


----------



## Al Hansen

Dave Smith is one of the biggest truck dealers in the nation. I was looking and went to him on the phone and internet. Ended up at a local dealer for the same deal. But the info I got from Smith's really helped with cutting the "deal". My choice was a Ram 3500 Bighorn Dodge with the Cummins 6.7. Long bed crew cab.Transmission is unreal and the power is huge. And I don't have to pee in the fuel tank. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr

8)


----------



## mikevanwilder

Very nice truck you got there!!!


----------



## BPturkeys

Bdub said:


> at work we are using a newer 2009 3/4 ton chevy and it is a gas engine it does have some decent power to pull the flatbed with 2000 gallons of water plus 2 pallets of cement bags but in a 12 hour period* it almost burns an entire tank of gas every night and thats mostly idleing we only drive it about ten miles a night *
> 
> so my suggestions are to really look into the fuel economy really hard as that truck has decent power for a gas engine but the fuel economy sucks big time im just glad that im not paying for that gas each night


Sorry, but I can't let this slide by...so..you are saying you sit and let the truck idle all night...there might be a reasonable explanation for this but I can't for the life of me imagine what???


----------



## Huge29

BPturkeys said:


> Bdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> at work we are using a newer 2009 3/4 ton chevy and it is a gas engine it does have some decent power to pull the flatbed with 2000 gallons of water plus 2 pallets of cement bags but in a 12 hour period* it almost burns an entire tank of gas every night and thats mostly idleing we only drive it about ten miles a night *
> 
> so my suggestions are to really look into the fuel economy really hard as that truck has decent power for a gas engine but the fuel economy sucks big time im just glad that im not paying for that gas each night
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I can't let this slide by...so..you are saying you sit and let the truck idle all night...there might be a reasonable explanation for this but I can't for the life of me imagine what???
Click to expand...

Maybe a govt job; common saying is that the budget is a use it or lose it deal; if we don't use it they will cut our budget next year, as if that is a logical thought.... :evil:


----------



## TAK

bwhntr said:


> Mike4cobra...you share my exact feelings. I have the 8.1 with the Allison and I pray to the GM gods everyday they start to offer that engine in a pick up again. I pull a 26' fifthwheel and many times pull doubles. I pull 65/70 over daniels and never kick the cruise off for the sisters. I pull side by side with most of my diesel buddies and get about the same gas mileage you are posting. True mileage, not computer factored but calculated at the pump. My truck has been virtually maintenance free and even if I do have to buy a part they are a fraction the cost of a diesel part. I did dual the exhaust, cold air intake, and a Hypertech programmer.


And with that said we fueled up in Spanish Fork and ran out of gas before Beaver!


----------



## bwhntr

Funny TAK...Fueled in Roy, ran out (26 gallons) in Beaver.


----------



## k2muskie

You guys lost me on the last few posts...oh well that isn't hard now-a-days...anyhoo...cap for truck bed is in and will be installed tomorrow will post pics. WE LOVE THIS TRUCK!!! Towed our trailer just fine and the color white haven't washed it yet as a vehicle that is white never needs washing....LOL... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

k2muskie said:


> You guys lost me on the last few posts...oh well that isn't hard now-a-days...anyhoo...cap for truck bed is in and will be installed tomorrow will post pics. WE LOVE THIS TRUCK!!! Towed our trailer just fine and the color white haven't washed it yet as a vehicle that is white never needs washing....LOL... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Thanks for the info! That being the case, I will leave the mud on until next rain. :mrgreen:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

TAK said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike4cobra...you share my exact feelings. I have the 8.1 with the Allison and I pray to the GM gods everyday they start to offer that engine in a pick up again. I pull a 26' fifthwheel and many times pull doubles. I pull 65/70 over daniels and never kick the cruise off for the sisters. I pull side by side with most of my diesel buddies and get about the same gas mileage you are posting. True mileage, not computer factored but calculated at the pump. My truck has been virtually maintenance free and even if I do have to buy a part they are a fraction the cost of a diesel part. I did dual the exhaust, cold air intake, and a Hypertech programmer.
> 
> 
> 
> And with that said we fueled up in Spanish Fork and ran out of gas before Beaver!
Click to expand...

 I'm not buyin it. cummings will out do your mileage. chev's and fords are feeding 8 cylinders and no way it you gas engine acheiving 650 to 700 pounds of torque.(guess you thought i was borned yesterday) my mileage is the same loaded or unloaded.(slight) once you own a desiel your hooked. it is just being able to afford it. all said and done i guess the trucking industry has been doing it wrong all this time with desiel's.


----------



## legacy

I have a 2012 GMC Sierra 2500HD crew cab with the 6.0L gasser. It's rated at 360HP & 380 Lb-Ft of torque. I don't pull too often, but I do have a 22' toyhauler that carries 2 fourwheelers and it pulls it really well! The gas mileage is terrible and if you can afford a diesel, I would opt for that. I paid $45,000 for mine & the diesel would have been closer to $55,000. Remember the maintenance cost on the diesels as well. The Duramax is a little less $$$ to maintain (10 qts of oil, 1 fuel filter, DEF), the Cummins is about the same at 12 qts of oil (BUT no DEF), the 6.7L Powerstroke is about 13.1 qts, 2 fuel filters & DEF.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

I agree with the maintenance on diesel, but with these torque figures you can't gp wrong!
2007 - 2010 
350 hp @ 3,013 rpm 

• 650 lb-ft @ 1,500 rpm (auto trans) 
• 610 lb-ft @ 1,500 rpm (manual trans) 

*2011 - 2012 
350 hp @ 3,013 rpm 

• 800 lb-ft @ 1,600 rpm (auto trans) 
• 600 lb-ft @ 1,500 rpm (manual trans) 

2013
• 350 hp @ 2,800 rpm 
• 370 hp @ 2,800 rpm 
• 385 hp @ 2,800 rpm 
• 660 lb-ft @ 1,500 rpm (manual trans) 
• 800 lb-ft @ 1,600 rpm (68RFE trans) 
• 850 lb-ft @ 1,600 rpm (Aisin AS69RC trans)


----------



## brookieguy1

Don't you guys think a deisel is a bit much sometimes? I mean sure, if you're towing horses, huge boats or fifth wheels they are deffinately the way to go. Also if I bought a 3/4 ton I would buy a deisel. But if you don't need to pull alot and want a nice ride with good mileage, why not get a 1/2 ton 4x4 that gets 17-19 MPG that is cheaper to fill up and easier to maintain? I just feel some people get carried away with deisels thinking they need a "big rig". Just sayin', $8- 10,000 in cost difference can buy alot of fuel!


----------



## Critter

Diesel trucks used to be the cool truck to have. For very little money you could have a lot more horsepower and torque and all the kids wanted to blow black smoke all over the neighbor hood. But now with the diesel engine being a $8,000 option not as many people are buying them. The price for maintenance just about equals out gas/diesel by the time you figure that the diesel is going to give you better mileage where the gas engine will be cheaper to do a oil change on. The rest of the parts are about equal in replacement price weather you do the work yourself or have a garage do it. 

For me a diesel is a lot nicer since I can load it down with a slide in camper and hook up the 16' trailer loaded up with play toys behind it and head down the road at the speed limit and still get better fuel mileage than most of the gas trucks do unloaded.


----------



## hossblur

Late to this, starting to get in the market so I am doing a lot of reading. I have a 2002 chev hd with the 6.0. It is a nice truck, still is(77,000 miles). I pull a 24ft toyhauler with it that when loaded full is about 10.5k. We camp in the uintas, and hunt Manti. It will pull that fine, there are a few big hills that tax it but overall it does fine. I am great with the motor, I wish I had the allison. I read all about being able to pull across parleys doing 75mph, black smoke a blowing and the thought I had was why? Notice how no one else is pulling going that fast? The 6.0 is a great compromise I think between the smaller small block and that big 8.1. I get around 15 unloaded, and about 9 loaded. I don't daily drive the truck, so it tows and hunts. I find I yearly pull out a lot of diesels, all that motor is useless if you can't get the turbo to spool up in the mud hole. Having said that I actually am leaning at going smaller f150 with the ecoboost. The diesels are great, but I don't believe the EPA is done screwing them up(thanks to all the kids with there black smoke blowing "killing all the children"). As for the they last forever part, yeah, the motors do, but the rest of the parts are the same as any other truck, and they wear out on the same schedule. If you sit on trucks as long as I do, 10 years plus, perhaps the 10k price difference is easier, but not a lot of guys do that. I am thinking going Ford as a protest to the government owned thing, but that chev is a REALLY good truck.
Lastely, the contractors I worked with would go find the truck they wanted, all the options, etc, and take a copy of the window sticker, then e-mail that to all the truck dealers in the intermountain west. They were all buying trucks from up to Kellog Idaho as well, they must do a ton of buisness.


----------

